# What are some of your music recommendations?



## Troxt (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey all,
So, basically, I listen to a lot of music. It is a massive part of my day.
I was wondering, what music do you guys like to listen to? It doesn't have to be something I'd like, just whatever you listen to.
Whether it be user made music, or just anything, I'm interested to know.


C'ya!


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 3, 2016)

I have no frame of reference for what you like, so here's this, I think it's pretty good.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, I don't know what you like, but this is what I like:


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, it's hard to choose when it's wide open. Like I love a wide range of music too, but a field
of interest would be helpful! I'll deliver some varied electronic music for you.
These are all songs I love and recommend to other people myself! I'll try to get a whole range of different music.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fforia%2Fforia-break-away-ncs-release


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmajesticraremp3s%2Fwhere-are-u-jupe-remix-mp3


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fabormusic%2Fmetronome


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fhousemusic%2Fmelbourne-bounce-by


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fhaywyre%2Fi-am-you
https://soundcloud.com/puppet/awtsg-puppet-remix
https://soundcloud.com/childish-gambino/die-without-you
https://soundcloud.com/pengchi/spee...i-fatora-palm-of-your-hand-kago-pengchi-remix
https://soundcloud.com/monstercat/subtact-restart
https://soundcloud.com/auraladrenaline/jakazid-ddpu


----------



## glitchology (Mar 3, 2016)

Some good bands in the electronic side are SAVERNE, Flux Pavilion, on the bluesy rock... Black Pistol Fire, the Ballroom Thieves... uh, AFI is really good, but they're "rock" I suppose?  Who knows.  I'm not sure what you like, so I don't want to suggest a whole bunch and have you hate it all.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Imogen Heap's work, and I don't know that many people at all that are fans of her as well. The only person that I know is a big fan like me was a Dutch lady in the Student Support & Guidance section of College when I was doing my work experience last year. Immy is so talented and sweet, and her songs are so creative  





(she is also the girl that created the "Umm Whacha Sayy" song - also known as Hide and Seek, here is her performing it 7 years later)





And of course she released an album in '98 when she was 21, which is a bit more funky and very 90s


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 3, 2016)

If you are into EDM/Industrial tunes about video game, listen to this...


----------



## ochyahime (Mar 3, 2016)

I love a lot of different kinds of music, but I did recently finally buy two albums;
Attitude City by Ninja Sex Party (a lot of their stuff is explicit tho so just a warning) and Believe in Your Dreams by Tupperware Remix Party.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 3, 2016)

Pet Sounds by The Beach Boys is an amazing album, go listen to it. Get the remastered stereo version though because the mono version sounds compressed and crappy.
Tom Waits' album Rain Dog is also fantastic.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 7, 2016)

If anyone is into piano and Japanese music~


----------



## Xevvy (Mar 7, 2016)

I've loved this song for the longest time, and still jam it often.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Mar 7, 2016)

This is my favorite band and song.


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2016)

Heheheh you silly conformists, anyway here's something more techno and more understandable:


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 5, 2016)

Listen to the band twenty one pilots

Do it

(Forest is my favourite!)


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 5, 2016)

My two cents: If you like instrumental house and EDM, try NoCopyrightSounds and AirwaveMusicTV.
These are not bands.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh, my!  I have way too many songs that I like and my range of genres is far too wide.  Lots of ambient, new age, and electronic and not a lot of pop, unfortunately.


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 3, 2016)

If you're into D&B, Wolfgun is a good artist. His music is free too (but you can pay for it if you like). I like a lot of older stuff too, like Black Sabbath (particularly their older material, pre-Sabbath Bloody Sabbath); Earth, Wind & Fire; Charlie Parker; Duke Ellington; Bobby Darin; Chuck Berry; The Eagles; just too many to name in one forum.

Go to AllMusic.com and start typing in artists, albums, and songs that you like and check the recommendations for those queries. You'll find something that'll get you going.


----------



## Moondoggy (Jun 3, 2016)

Anything by the Dropkick Murphys or the Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain soundtrack. If you want some intense music for like working out, Payday 2 soundtrack (especially 'Razormind' or 'The Guantlet')


----------

